# Test flu for TRT patients or long time users



## Texan69 (Dec 30, 2018)

Any of you gents who are on TRT or guys who stay in year round do y’all still get the “test flu” randomly.
I have been randomly getting flu like symptoms on my regular dose of test e even after being on for years. Ruled out infection at the injection site, I use an underground lab so can’t rule out dirty gear but I’ve been using this trust private source for 3 years and never had a bad experience with cleanliness of the test 
it will come 24 hours after injection and last for two days getting bad in the evening, fever, body chills and aches 
then will go away. No swelling, redness or pain at injection site. I am confident in my injecting techniques. 
I’ve always  been under the impression that test flu is more common with new users, beginning of cycle or when introducing new compounds to your body 
but I’ll get it even when I do not change dose and am not adding in new compounds. I’ve always been told that the test flu can be a result of the rapid increase of hormones or introduction of the new compounds as the body gets a fever to fight what it thinks is something harmful 
anybody feel free to chime in if I am off base or share any of your experiences similar to mine. Figured I’d reach out and get some input from members as there is such a great anmount of knowledge here


----------



## Jin (Dec 30, 2018)

Test flu must be all mental. 

I’ve never had it. 

I lack the faculties.


----------



## IHI (Dec 30, 2018)

Heard of it, never known anyone who got it/gets it.


----------



## Texan69 (Dec 30, 2018)

Jin said:


> Test flu must be all mental.
> 
> I’ve never had it.
> 
> I lack the faculties.


must be nice


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 30, 2018)

Probably malaria. Sounds like malaria


----------



## RustyShackelford (Dec 30, 2018)

I’ve  never had it or known anyone who has. 
When I increase or decrease my dosage I’ll get night sweats, shitty sleep, or break out a little.


----------



## Elivo (Dec 30, 2018)

Never had any exp with this on trt, been about a year and dose doubled after 6 months.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 30, 2018)

I have never had test flu either.

I've had illness type feelings with tren, anadrol, and dianabol.  That's about it.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 30, 2018)

I’ve pinned 3g of test at a time on 2 different occasions. Never had an issue.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 30, 2018)

I have had it twice. From test e.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 30, 2018)

Never have......and glad!


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 30, 2018)

gotten it from the test phenylpropionate but not from any other esters or suspensions

try switching to cypionate


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Dec 30, 2018)

I've been on TRT going on almost two years now and I can't say that I have experienced test flu either.


----------



## transcend2007 (Dec 30, 2018)

I've been on try for 6 plus years ... plus I've cycled 7 times and I've never had it.


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 30, 2018)

Jin said:


> Test flu must be all mental.
> 
> I’ve never had it.
> 
> I lack the faculties.



Personally I think it's bro science BS, but what do I know.


----------



## bigdog (Dec 30, 2018)

Saw a couple of my buddies go through it. I never had it personally.


----------

